# Annoying speaker buzz



## Nordic (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a tv for my monitor. I recently switch to an hdmi cable so I could use its speakers instead of my headphones for a change. Not right away, but after a little bit of time the speakers would start buzzing and kinda getting an echo sound. By reducing the sound hz (or whatever they are called) in the volume and game panels helped reduce the time it took for it to do this. If I am watching tv I never get the sound buzzing echoing problem.

So I then went and purched cheap $7 kenyo. I don't get the same problem but if they are on and not even plugged in to the computer I get buzz. I can change the sound by touching the connector. This is probably explained from just bad cheap speakers.

Edit: I am using onboard audio

I really am just looking for an explanation of what is causing this.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2012)

most onboard audio controllers receive alot of electrical noise from the rest of the PCB. only solution would to get a sound card that goes in PCI/PCI E slot


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a $3000 Plasma only 2 years old and it starts distorting when the volume is above 45. it's pretty common.

people complain about noisy on-board audio all the time.  computers are a hot bed for EMI/RFI. signals are bouncing around inside the case at all times. usually a sound card does the trick but it's no guarantee. the only way to be sure is to turn the computer into a transport for your media.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> most onboard audio controllers receive alot of electrical noise from the rest of the PCB. only solution would to get a sound card that goes in PCI/PCI E slot





BumbleBee said:


> I have a $3000 Plasma only 2 years old and it starts distorting when the volume is above 45. it's pretty common.
> 
> people complain about noisy on-board audio all the time.  computers are a hot bed for EMI/RFI. signals are bouncing around inside the case at all times. usually a sound card does the trick but it's no guarantee. the only way to be sure is to turn the computer into a transport for your media.



Ok then. So if I got a sound card this would go away most likely?
So... lets turn this into a sound card choosing discussion.

I don't need much of a sound card I don't think. I am not an audiophile of anykind. I listen to music on this pc occasionally but might more if it sounded better. I play games too. I don't have very good speakers as that was basically the thread topic before.

I do have a mid end set of 5.1 surround speakers that connect with speaker wire, that I plan on getting an av receiver for eventually. So an spdif connecter may be needed for that.

The sound going through my hdmi is through my 6950. How does that play into this?

Poking around on newegg this is what I would get. ASUS XONAR_DG 5.1 Channels PCI Interface Xonar DG ...

Just by coincidence they are all asus.

So would it be in my best beneifit to get a cheap soundcard?
Would that resolve this?
Don't sound cards usually have tons of driver issues?


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 13, 2012)

I get this buzz sound through my speakers when using my onboard sound chip, it does go away if i use an old creative audigy sound card but i prefer the sound of the onboard chip so i went back to using it again. My amp is old so probably not as well shielded as some of these new amps so it picks up interference more than modern amps.

So a sound card might sort the problem out for you.

While some sound cards had driver problems there are a lot of sound cards that work fine and have no driver problems at all. I see more reports of bad graphics drivers than i do sound drivers.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 13, 2012)

If you have a mic hooked up, that can cause echo; disconnect it or mute it.

If you don't, then try a better shielded cable(s).


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2012)

95Viper said:


> If you have a mic hooked up, that can cause echo; disconnect it or mute it.
> 
> If you don't, then try a better shielded cable(s).



Better shielded cables? I am using a nice hdmi cable. The same hdmi cable and the same monitor work just fine with my laptop. Its my pc that has the problem. With or without a mic.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 13, 2012)

OK, you got good cables...

Read this... especially the section on *ground loops*: Hum FAQ

This could be it or it could be noise generated by the PSU, motherboard, light dimmers, other electrical equipment or devices.
You have to narrow it down by troubleshooting... eliminate the possible sources.
A sound card may help or may not.  Depends on the source of the interference, the quality of the sound cards noise filtering, etc.

Are you using AMD/ATi, Realtek's or Microsoft's HDMI sound drivers?
If you are not using AMD HDMI sound driver... try it.

If you have an equalizer on that system or TV, then try adjusting the 50 to 60 hertz range, you may be able to filter it out or at least to a level where the audio signal makes it inaudible.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2012)

95Viper said:


> OK, you got good cables...
> 
> Read this... especially the section on *ground loops*: Hum FAQ
> 
> ...



Sorry to sound snippy about the cable. There really isn't good cables, just bad cables, and my hdmi cable isn't bad.

I believe I was using the amd drivers when I had the hdmi cable connected. I beleive I am now using the realtek with the cheap kenyo speakers.

I will try to narrow it down to what is causing the interference. I only get the interference when I have audio through my 6950 using an hdmi cable. Probably the 6950.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 13, 2012)

james888 said:


> Sorry to sound snippy about the cable. There really isn't good cables, just bad cables, and my hdmi cable isn't bad.



Not true. improperly shielded cables along with sources of external noise (such as an exposed Coax connection,) can cause issues. Also if the cable is improperly (or insufficiently) shielded in the presence of a changing magnetic field, can induce voltage and current on a wire. I have actually solved issues with audio distortion just by moving audio cables away from cables that carry mains power from the house (115v or 220/230v @ 50/60hz depending on where you live.) Also have you tried changing the format of the audio being sent over HDMI, some work better than others and using sampling rates above supported frequencies sometimes cause issues as well.


----------

